# Coversure @ Waxstock 2017



## Shiny

Coversure Swindon will be joining PVD again this year and exhibiting on their stand.

It is just myself and Syd this year as Jayne is away.

Please feel free to stop by for a chat, it is great catching up with old faces and meeting new ones. I can't believe this will be our 7th Waxstock; how time flies!


----------

